# Account needs Attention - Uber deactivate - blocked for days or weeks - happening a lot



## LondonDrivr (Mar 15, 2019)

HI Guys,
Just to let you know. Ive been with Uber for over 2 years. Profile rating is 4.97, (7000+ rides). Always drives safely and behaves positive and professional.
I was Temporarily suspended 7 weeks ago. No reason, No one was able to tell me what happened. Just suspended while im being investigated.

I was baffled, i havent done anything wrong, ive always been dedicated to uber... 

I then got to know my friend (also a uber driver) was also blocked for 3 days, His friend was also blocked for 24 hours. My cousin was also blocked just like me and still waiting for contact.

I joined minicab and spoke to other drivers, all of them are ex uber who have been recently blocked?

So it appears this is happening quite often. You could be blocked for days, weeks, months.

I have been re avtivated after 7 weeks, the reason is unknown. Uber recieved a report from police about me, thats the only info they have? I spoke to police who have no record of me and my car, spoke to tfl who also have no record, uber basically punished me for no reason. 7 weeks of no Money is ridiculous.

My friend was de acivated because he returned a lost property phone a customer left behind who offered money if he returned it asap, My friend accepted as customer lives 20 miles away and it will cost him time and money. But then later reported that my friend asked for a bribe. My friend was blocked for 3 days. my frined then explained that the customer offered money to return it, surely you cant drive 20 miles (1 hour and back) for free.

My cousin was blocked for lots of cancellations..

Anyone else.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

LondonDrivr said:


> HI Guys,
> Just to let you know. Ive been with Uber for over 2 years. Profile rating is 4.97, (7000+ rides). Always drives safely and behaves positive and professional.
> I was Temporarily suspended 7 weeks ago. No reason, No one was able to tell me what happened. Just suspended while im being investigated.
> 
> ...


Take phones to lost property.

The one cancelling all the time got exactly what je deserved.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cancelling all the time will get you canned, so thats self inflicted. I know Lyft will issue warnings about excessive cancellations, not sure about Uber.

If Uber suspends your account, ask them for the ride on question and offer to send them the dashcam footage of said ride, usually shuts them up


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

uber an american company is abusive to work for i am american and they are abusive to me and i shut them down and told them stop messaging me right away.


----------



## LondonDrivr (Mar 15, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> Take phones to lost property.
> 
> The one cancelling all the time got exactly what je deserved.


My friend did tell customer the policy that he will return phone to lost property, BUT the customer insisted they want phone right Now and expected my friend to drive for free.... Thats the issue. hence why he agreed a fee.

and the other guy who keeps cancelling is understable


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

i dont even know if i can get licensed in the uk as i will n0t have a uk license for three years.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Was this just before the bonus payout?


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> uber an american company is abusive to work for i am american and they are abusive to me and i shut them down and told them stop messaging me right away.


Nothing good comes out of that country anymore.


----------



## Ykyo (May 13, 2019)

LondonDrivr said:


> HI Guys,
> Just to let you know. Ive been with Uber for over 2 years. Profile rating is 4.97, (7000+ rides). Always drives safely and behaves positive and professional.
> I was Temporarily suspended 7 weeks ago. No reason, No one was able to tell me what happened. Just suspended while im being investigated.
> 
> ...


I also deactivated from my trips, from and to location, were changed many trips in one day in Uber database. I have no idea but this happened few month ago and happened last week. I start talking with Uber support.


----------



## yomomma (Aug 31, 2017)

Veteran drivers strategy. Bring in new, ignorant blood.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

yomomma said:


> Veteran drivers strategy. Bring in new, ignorant blood.


LOL
Like car dealers do with salesman who rock the boat asking why the car they just sold for 16,000, that they personally took in trade 3 weeks prior for 11,000 did not show a profit:biggrin:


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

LondonDrivr said:


> My friend did tell customer the policy that he will return phone to lost property, BUT the customer insisted they want phone right Now and expected my friend to drive for free.... Thats the issue. hence why he agreed a fee.
> 
> and the other guy who keeps cancelling is understable


I drove 15 minutes for a pick up, when I got there the pax says his car needed a jump start and an Uber could be with him quicker than AAA!
I told him he had called me on false pretenses and could not assist him, further more I would report him to Uber and get him cut off. He said he would pay me for the jump start, I told him $20, he said that's robbery, I put the car in gear, he says OK, Ok, I said "In Advance", he says no way, I put the car in gear. He gives me $20, I jump start his car and report him to Uber anyway!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

49matrix said:


> I drove 15 minutes for a pick up, when I got there the pax says his car needed a jump start and an Uber could be with him quicker than AAA!
> I told him he had called me on false pretenses and could not assist him, further more I would report him to Uber and get him cut off. He said he would pay me for the jump start, I told him $20, he said that's robbery, I put the car in gear, he says OK, Ok, I said "In Advance", he says no way, I put the car in gear. He gives me $20, I jump start his car and report him to Uber anyway!


You are looking for unnecessary trouble. Just cancel.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

LondonDrivr said:


> HI Guys,
> Just to let you know. Ive been with Uber for over 2 years. Profile rating is 4.97, (7000+ rides). Always drives safely and behaves positive and professional.
> I was Temporarily suspended 7 weeks ago. No reason, No one was able to tell me what happened. Just suspended while im being investigated.
> 
> ...


Never offer the return to the customers or drop to the hub. It will always backfire. $10-20 buck rewards may happen but most likely more fake complain and you get ban or may deactivated. Always drop the item to the nearest police station and get a receipt.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Let's see... maybe all of you were at an Uber protest, and they used facial recognition software?

Maybe they figured out your true identities and linked you to negative posts on UP?

Maybe Uber just sucks donkey balls?

The world may never know.


----------

